# Stripping Ipe hard wood.



## Benson Painting (Oct 9, 2009)

Can I use my normal techniques to strip Ipe? I usually, apply deck scapes stripper, power wash, re-apply if needed, re-power wash, apply revive to neutralize, then lightly orbital sand deck with 60-80 grit.
Thanks


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Should be fine, ipe is really hard and has natural insecticides. Many years ago when I was in my 20s and working on a carpentry crew we had a batch that made all of us break out in hives from the sawdust. Make sure you wear a respirator when you sand, the dust is really nasty and you don't wanna breathe it.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Remember to wipe with laquer thinner after you sand, just before you apply new stain.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

If you plan to sand anyway, why not just sand and eliminate the other steps?


----------



## Benson Painting (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I have sanded ipe before, however I did forget how nasty it is, thanks _Strait Lines_. The reason I do not just sand is it seems to take forever to cut threw a product like Cabot Aussie oil. I already go threw 3X the amount of sand paper and thats not cheap. I will already be at the job site power washing some retaining walls so its not an extra trip..


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I have always found that SW deck products are kind of expensive and not that effective. Even the zinsser stuff is pretty good, I really like the flood deck stripper for liquid stripper, or try something from PressureTek. If you call Bob at PressureTek he will know what to recommend.


----------

